

John McAfee Wanted for Murder - danso
http://gizmodo.com/5959812/john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder

======
neverm0re
This is the real Silicon Valley story here: Bath salts, rectal suppositories,
associating with gangsters in Central America... the most compelling read
since Hans Reiser dropped his wife like an arbitrary block pointer.

------
pavel_lishin
It's odd that the murder is the least strange part of the story.

------
charleshaanel
It would be odd if he uses his hacking talent to avoid the authorities. Would
make for an interesting movie down the line. Having said that, is Belize like
Mexico (Napoleonic law, i.e. guilty until proven innocent)?

